# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Routing Table για Internet σε ΜΤ 2.9.27

## Danimoth

Γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε ξεχωριστά routing tables:



> Είναι "πρόβλημα" στο configuration σε οποιονδήποτε έχει παραπάνω από 1 router στο ίδιο AS είτε είναι confederation είτε είναι κόμβος με πολλαπλούς routers. Δημιουργείται γιατί προσπαθούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα routing table για να κάνουμε κάτι που χρειάζεται 2 ανεξάρτητα. Κόβωντας το internet (default gw) με firewall δεν είναι αρκετό γιατί δεν εξαφανίζει την διαδρομή από το routing table.
> 
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το BGP ελέγχει αν το επόμενο hop που δηλώνεται στη διαδρομή είναι προσβάσιμο πριν την εγκαταστήσει στον πινακα δρομολόγησης. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται ψάχνοντας όλα τα active routes είτε είναι BGP, είτε OLSR, είτε Kernel, είτε Static routes.
> 
> To default gateway (0.0.0.0) υπολογίζεται και αυτό στον έλεγχο για το επόμενο hop με αποτέλεσμα να θεωρείται ότι υπάρχει reachability προς όλους τους προορισμούς ακόμη κι αν στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει. Όταν αποσυγχρονιστεί για κάποιο λόγο το BGP με το IGP, ο router θα προσπαθήσει να δρομολογήσει προς το internet όπου θα κάνει drop λόγω firewall. Αυτό έχει εμφανιστεί κατά καιρούς σε traceroutes όπου βλέπουμε να καταλήγουν σε dsl modems ή servers.


Διαδικασία δημιουργίας ξεχωριστών routing tables (σε MikroTik 2.9.27 και πάνω, για *linux* κοιτάξτε εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30736 ):

Πάμε *IP->Routes* και βλέπουμε δύο καρτέλες :: Routes/Rules)

 ::  Step 1: Πάμε στα rules και το φτιάχνουμε όπως στην εικόνα.Με αυτό τον τρόπο όταν έρχεται request για αουμνίτικες διευθύνσεις, κοιτάζουμε το routing table main. Το main είναι το default routing table στο οποίο ανήκουν όλα τα routes αν δεν τους έχουμε ορίσει εμείς κάτι διαφορετικό. 

 ::  Step 2: Άλλο ένα rule όπως στην εικόνα. Με αυτό τον τρόπο όταν έρχεται request για Internet από τις δικές μας IP, κοιτάζουμε το routing table που ονομάζεται Internet. To όνομα είναι αυθαίρετο, αν θέλετε βαφτίστε το μπάμπη. 

 ::  Step 3: Βάζουμε ένα static route όπως στην εικόνα 3. Η επιλογή κλειδί εδώ είναι το Routing Mark: internet. Έτσι, μόνο όταν ικανοποιείται το rule1(δηλαδή έρχεται request από το C-Class μας προς το Internet 0.0.0.0/0) χρησιμοποιείται το συγκεκριμένο route.

Σημείωση: Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάλετε όλο το C-Class. Αν το βάλετε δίνετε Internet σε πελάτες που μπορεί να έχετε καθώς αυτοί θα έχουν IP από το C-Class σας. Αν δε θέλετε, τότε στα δύο πρώτα βήματα βάζετε το subnetaki που έχετε δεσμεύσει για προσωπική χρήση, 

πχ 10.2.165.224/27


Notes:
1) Ο router δε θα βλέπει ιντερνετ, όμως όλα τα άλλα μηχανήματα θα βλέπουν. Μην ανησυχήσετε...  ::  Αν θέλετε να έχει internet και ο router τότε κάντε τα παρακάτω:



> *Βήμα +1:* Προσθέτεις rule με interface κενό, source κενό και destination το 10.0.0.0/8 που να κάνει lookup στο main table
> *Βήμα +2:* Προσθέτεις rule με interface κενό, source κενό και destination το 0.0.0.0/0 που να κάνει lookup στο internet table
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ


2) 


> Επειδή πολλοί έχουν internet απο το σύλλογο και αναρωτιούνται πώς θα απαλαχτούν από το default gateway (0.0.0.0/0) στον router εφόσον το pptp το ενεργοποιούν από τον router:
> Στο pptp (ή l2tp)client βγάζετε (uncheck) το add default route και βάζετε ενα static route:
> 
> 
> ```
> ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=213.5.161.1 routing-mark=internet
> ```


3) Για hotspot:



> Η λύση στο hotspot δόθηκε ενεργοποιώντας τον web proxy και βάζοντας το hotspot να βλέπει inet μέσα από αυτόν.


(Βλέπε την τέταρτη εικόνα.)

----------


## JollyRoger

ωεο!  ::   ::  να 'σαι καλά... κάπου θα χρειαστεί στο μέλλον... 

(δε θα βάλω κι εγώ μια dsl? Θα βάλω κάποτε...)...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τέλεια!  :: 

Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει quagga να συνδεθεί στην zebra και να πατήσει show ip route 0.0.0.0 να δούμε αν πράγματι το default gateway δεν περνάει στην zebra;

Θα πρέπει να είναι inactive...

----------


## mojiro

δε φαινεται να υπαρχει καν...
παλαια το εβγαζε στα του κερνελ...  ::

----------


## freenet

δεν θα επρεπε να φευγει το route απο το main (dynamic μεσω vpn) ?

----------


## mojiro

αυτο δουλευει ? δε μου παιζει  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Παίζει κυριλέ και το default gateway δεν υπάρχει στην zebra. 

*Μια κρίσιμη παρατήρηση στα παραπάνω routing-policies*
*Πρώτα βάλτε την εγγραφή που αφορά το awmn (10.0.0.0/ και μετά αυτή που αφορά το internet (0.0.0.0/0).*
Διαφορετικά θα καταλήξετε κλειδωμένοι έξω από τον router σας μιας και τα πάντα θα θεωρούνται ότι πρέπει να περάσουν από το default gateway σας (dsl για παράδειγμα). 
Την πάτησα έτσι και τελικά η μόνη λύση για να μπω να το διορθώσω ήταν το MAC Login από το winbox και να αλλάξω την σειρά.

----------


## Danimoth

Ουχ. Κακό αυτό Ο_Ο. Κάτσε να το διορθώσω.

----------


## Danimoth

Fixed. 

Εγώ δεν το είχα προσέξει όταν το έκανα επειδή συνήθιζα να μπαίνω πάντα με MAC.

----------


## costas43gr

Εμενα γιατι δεν μου δουλεψε ?
Παιζει ρολο που το μοδεμ δεν μπορει να παρει μασκα διαφορετικη του .0 ?

----------


## costas43gr

Μετα την αλλαγη στη σειρα, τελικα δουλεψε.
Μια απορεια, με αυτον τον τροπο εχουν ολοι ιντερνετ που ανοικουν στο c-class , και οι πελατες ?
Αν αντι για ολο το c-class,στο Routing roule internet βαλουμε το b-class που θελουμε, θα δουλεψει ?

----------


## Danimoth

Βάζεις τις IP που έχεις δεσμεύσει για τον εαυτό σου. 

πχ 10.2.167.224/27
(δηλαδή 10.2.167.224-10.2.167.255)
στα δύο πρώτα βήματα. 

Ας το αναφέρω κι αυτό.

----------


## costas43gr

Οποτε με αυτο τον τροπο δινεις προσβαση σε οποια b-class θελεις ?
Μπορεις να προσθεσεις κι αλλα στην λιστα αν καταλαβα καλα.

----------


## Danimoth

Ναι φυσικά.

----------


## manoskol

παιδια καταρχην λέω ενα ευχαριστώ στον Danimoth για το post
αλλα μια διευκρινισουλα....
Κατα την διαρκεια χθεσινοβραδυνης δοκιμης παρατηρώ
ότι αν βάλεις όλο το c-class (10.2.93.0/24 στην περιπτωσή μου)
του κόμβου τοτε στα BB που εχουν ips απο αυτο το c-class 
πχ 10.2.93.32/30 με 1057, και 10.2.93.40/30 με 34 κόβεται το BGP
(ολος "τυχαιος" το 10.2.93.36/30 με τον 8635 που ειναι olsr 
δεν επιρεάστηκε)
Βάζοντας μόνο το LAN μου 10.2.93.0/27
(όπου εκει μεσα ειναι και το gw μου για το inet) το
φαινόμενο δεν παρατηρείται...
Μπορει καποιος να το επιβαιβεώσει... ? (μηπως εκανα καμια πατατα)
Επισης δεν εχω καταφέρει να το δοκιμασω ολοκληρωτικά σε κόμβο
που εχει vpn με PPPTP Ή L2TP ...
βασικά μολις βγάλω το add default gateway 
(και το προσθέσω με static routing και routing mark internet)
στην zebra απο inactive που είναι (χωρις tables) και δεν επιρεαζει ... 
γινεται active και με unknown i/f .....
Στην διαθεσή σας για διευκρινισεις.... 
 ::

----------


## Danimoth

> παιδια καταρχην λέω ενα ευχαριστώ στον Danimoth για το post
> αλλα μια διευκρινισουλα....
> Κατα την διαρκεια χθεσινοβραδυνης δοκιμης παρατηρώ
> ότι αν βάλεις όλο το c-class (10.2.93.0/24 στην περιπτωσή μου)
> του κόμβου τοτε στα BB που εχουν ips απο αυτο το c-class 
> πχ 10.2.93.32/30 με 1057, και 10.2.93.40/30 με 34 κόβεται το BGP
> (ολος "τυχαιος" το 10.2.93.36/30 με τον 8635 που ειναι olsr 
> δεν επιρεάστηκε)


Μόλις το δοκίμασα. Δεν μου εμφάνισε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πάντως εγώ έχω βάλει μόνο το 32 subnetaki που είναι μόνο για το LAN μου. 

(οι δοκιμές έγιναν σε γειτονικό κόμβο και όχι στο δικό μου, οπότε αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα στο BGP θα είχα κοπεί.)

----------


## manoskol

.... οκ πάντως το subnet του LAN μου φαινεται πιο σωστο

----------


## JollyRoger

το βαλα κι εγώ να πειραματιστώ... κι έχω να πώ το εξής



αν σας αρέσει να δίνετε πρόσβαση στο internet απο ip address list αντί για τα subnets που λέμε πιο πάνω... υπάρχει εναλλακτική που δουλεύει και μια χαρά!  :: 

ip > firewall > mangle... ενα rule (πρώτο πρωτο) (chain-prerouting)που να μαζέβει τα destination !10.0.0.0/8 και να τα κάνει mark routing ΜΟΝΟ για τη συγκεκριμένη ip list που θέλετε να έχει internet access....
(το subnet μπαίνει και σε ip list...)

τα υπόλοιπα τα ίδια... με τη μόνη διαφορά οτι αντί για subnet, βάζετε routing mark στα routing rules  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Μπορεί κάποιος λινουξάκιας, να προτείνει πως γίνεται το ίδιο σε linux πλιζ?


Τα mikrotik τα φτιάχνουμε με routing rules... με τα linux πώς γλυτώνουμε το 0.0.0.0/0 ?  ::

----------


## manoskol

O Acinonyx εχει φτιαξει ενα script και παιζει αψογα εδω και κανα 2 χρόνια....
σε linux ... Bill?

----------


## JollyRoger

hello?  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Να προσθέσω ότι το μικροτικ δεν βλέπει ιντερνετ. 

Μαλλον μπορεί να δει το main routing table μόνο. Επειδή έχω ιντερνετ λίγο περίεργα, ας επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος άλλος ότι ισχυεί αυτό. Έπειτα να το γράψω και στο πρώτο ποστ.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Να προσθέσω ότι το μικροτικ δεν βλέπει ιντερνετ. 
> 
> Μαλλον μπορεί να δει το main routing table μόνο. Επειδή έχω ιντερνετ λίγο περίεργα, ας επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος άλλος ότι ισχυεί αυτό. Έπειτα να το γράψω και στο πρώτο ποστ.


γεγονός... στου styx που χρησιμοποιεί το webproxy του MT, δεν κατάφερα με κανεναν τρόπο να το κάνω να δεί το 2ο table...

οπότε αφού θέλει ντε και καλά webproxy, έχει το 0.0.0.0/0 φάτσα κάρτα..  ::

----------


## Danimoth

:: 
thx. Το πρόσθεα στο πρώτο ποστ.

----------


## aangelis

*Προσοχή, εαν βάλουμε το δεύτερο rule για το internet table πρώτο σε σειρά τότε όλη η κίνηση απο το subnet που θέλουμε να έχει inet θα πηγαίνει προς το inet router και τότε εαν το inet router δεν έχει static route προς το awmn το subnet δεν θα βλέπει awmn, εαν έχει static route θα περνάει η awmn κίνηση από το inet router και θα βλέπουμε μειωμένη επίδοση πρός awmn.*

Λογικό θα μου πείτε, αλλά το είδα και αυτό σε ένα router που μπήκε ενα γκουρού της δρομολόγησης για να 'φτιάξει' το router και την έκανε την μαμακία του.

Αυτό πρέπει να ειναι πρώτο


```
src-address=10.0.0.0/8 dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 action=lookup table=main
```

και αυτό δεύτερο


```
src-address={SUBNET που θέλουμε να βλέπει internet} dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 action=lookup table=internet
```

----------


## vmanolis

Όσοι έχουμε vpn του Mikrotik μας με την Altec μέσω του Συλλόγου, τι παίζει;  ::  
Κάνουμε τις ίδιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις ή θέλει κάτι άλλο, αφού θα πρέπει το Mikrotik να βλέπει internet μέσω του vpn;  ::  
Δεν ξέρω αν λέω πατάτα, απλά ρωτάω.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Όσοι έχουμε vpn του Mikrotik μας με την Altec μέσω του Συλλόγου, τι παίζει;  
> Κάνουμε τις ίδιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις ή θέλει κάτι άλλο, αφού θα πρέπει το Mikrotik να βλέπει internet μέσω του vpn;  
> Δεν ξέρω αν λέω πατάτα, απλά ρωτάω.


Δεν έχει καμία διαφορά ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνεις και στο ip > route βάζεις ένα static route 



```
/ ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=213.5.161.1 routing-mark=internet disabled=no
```

και βγάζεις την επιλογή 'Add Default Route' από το vpn με acn στο interfaces.

----------


## prometheus

ωραίο τόπικ .... απλά και κατανοητά.  ::

----------


## Philip

Κοιτάζοντας στο http://www.routers.awmn/index.php είδα ότι αρκετοί έχουν default gateway 0.0.0.0 στην zebra.

Μερικοί όπου είδα είναι : 
*3473 - Vassilis* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.84.230.226, ath3
*3764 - Fox* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.24.50.253, eth0
*3267 - TheLaz* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.26.126.1, eth0
*6886 - Slapper* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.155.126, eth0
*78 - CyberFreak* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 194.219.252.152, ppp1
*6561 - StyX* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.25.177.2, eth0
*6727 - MeMfOs* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.25.177.16, ppp0
*4266 - thunder* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.15.163.2, eth2 και K>* 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.15.163.61, ppp1
*6202 - tompap1* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.25.174.67, eth0 και C>* 1.1.1.0/24 is directly connected, ipip0
*2514 - JamesBond* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.21.255.69, ppp1
*2523 - Climber* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.2.139.72, ppp0
*4919 - Climber2* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.21.255.71, ppp0
*2125 - DiMiTRiS* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 213.5.161.1, ppp0
*3200 - godim* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.0.1, ppp0
*4500 - ymdim* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.0.1, ppp0
*3755 - Apollo* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.25.177.97, ath2
*4973 - Rainbow* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.10.1, ppp0
*3667 - kapapi* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.25.174.246, ath2
*8029 - Erasma* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.38.126.3, eth0
*3312 - dsfak* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.27.229.3, eth0
*7578 Commando* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.1.1, ppp2
*737 - ONikosEimai* show ip route K * 0.0.0.0/0 via 213.5.161.45, ppp0 inactive
*4289 - nekgoldemmaz* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.69.58.8, eth0 
*8726 - Peaceful_Warrior* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.15.168.3, eth0

Πιστεύω ότι είναι πολλοί ακόμα αλλά μόνο αυτούς είδα στο http://www.routers.awmn μιας και δεν είναι όλοι καταχωρημένοι .

Το τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργεί αυτό ας μας πουν οι γνωρίζοντες μιας και εγώ δεν έχω τη γνώση περί BGP και Routing.

*---Philip---*

----------


## Cha0s

Πως γίνεται να βλέπει internet και ο router;

----------


## Danimoth

Μόνο βάζοντας το 0.0.0.0/0 στο main routing table. Απ' όσο έχω δει.

----------


## costas43gr

```
4266 - thunder show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.15.163.2, eth2 και K>* 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.15.163.61, ppp1
```

Το γνωριζω Φιλιπα, αλλα το μονο προβλημα που βλεπω να δημιουργει ειναι οτι δεν λεει network unrechable οταν ζητας καποιες απο αυτες τις ip.
Δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο αλλο προβλημα στο δικτυο, αν εχεις καποιος βρει κατι αλλο ας το πει.[/code]

----------


## Cha0s

::  


Και τι ακριβώς θα πετύχω με αυτό;  ::  


Το θέμα του τόπικ δεν είναι να μην υπάρχει το default gw στο main table;  ::

----------


## commando

> Κοιτάζοντας στο http://www.routers.awmn/index.php είδα ότι αρκετοί έχουν default gateway 0.0.0.0 στην zebra.
> 
> Μερικοί όπου είδα είναι : 
> *3473 - Vassilis* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.84.230.226, ath3
> *3764 - Fox* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.24.50.253, eth0
> *3267 - TheLaz* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.26.126.1, eth0
> *6886 - Slapper* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 192.168.155.126, eth0
> *78 - CyberFreak* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 194.219.252.152, ppp1
> *6561 - StyX* show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.25.177.2, eth0
> ...


μια χαρα παιζει no problem μην αγχωνεσαι...

----------


## Danimoth

> Και τι ακριβώς θα πετύχω με αυτό;  
> 
> 
> Το θέμα του τόπικ δεν είναι να μην υπάρχει το default gw στο main table;



Ναι, αλλά για να έχει πρόσβαση και ο router δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά θα το ψάξω.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχα κάνει πέρσυ με mangle rules και routing marks και παίζει κανονικά.

Απλά ρώτησα μήπως το ξέρει κάποιος και το έχει έτοιμο να μην το ψάχνω πάλι.

----------


## Philip

> μια χαρα παιζει no problem μην αγχωνεσαι...


Ξέρω πάντως ότι αυτό είναι η μαύρη τρύπα στο routing, αλλά καλά είναι να το επιβεβαιώσει και ο Acynonyx η όποιος άλλος έχει σχέση με routing.

*---Philip---*

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> μια χαρα παιζει no problem μην αγχωνεσαι...
> 
> 
> Ξέρω πάντως ότι αυτό είναι η μαύρη τρύπα στο routing, αλλά καλά είναι να το επιβεβαιώσει και ο Acynonyx η όποιος άλλος έχει σχέση με routing.
> 
> *---Philip---*


Τι εννοεις, αν πεσει ο δικος μου ή καποιος αλλος κομβος που εχει το default route μεσα θα γινει η μαυρη τρυπα του διαστηματος (routing)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Λοιπον τον εριξα μολις τωρα, για να δουμε τι δοκιμες πρεπει να γινουν  :: 
Πανω ξανα, δεν μπορω ουτε ενα τεταρτο χωρις awmn....  ::   ::

----------


## commando

::   ::   ::  
Χαχαχα καλα δεν ειναι οτι διαφωνουμε με Φιλιπ καθε πραμα ειτε cisco ειτε ΜΤ πως το παραμετροποιεις ειναι κ αν δεν εχεις φτιαξει σωστα τα marks τα adress lists *ΤΟ FIREWALL* και τα !10.0.0.0 και κυριως timers, OLSR κυκλο, σημα κατω απο -70 ,κλπ ναι υπαρχει θεμα και μεγαλο και εκει ειναι οι τρυπες.
Δυστυχως οταν δεν υπαρχει κεντρικο policy οπως εμεις δεν ισχυει ουτε η εννοια του Admin εδω ,ουτε θα βγει ενας manoskol(τυχαια παιρνω) να πει εγω σαν admin καρφωνω αυτο σε ολους και τελος.
Λοιπον ρωτηστε μαθετε κρατηστε μονο βιωσιμα λινκς κ ο Θεος βοηθος.
Ακομα τυχεροι ειμαστε που δεν εχουμε δεχτει επιθεση να παει να διαφημισει κανεις fake ενεργες 10αρες και να ρουφηξει ολο το AWMN.
Καλη ανασταση  ::  
Σημειωση παροτι ελευθερο το δικτυο μας πιστευω και εγω οτι τα δικτυα θελουν το φασισμο τους να δουλεψουν.

----------


## manoskol

Λοιπον μάλλον διαβαζετε στο forum οτι σας συμφερει....

Διαβαστε το παρακατω γιατι δεν πρεπει με κανενα τροπο
να υπάρχει κατι σαν αυτο 
K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via q.χ.y.z, eth0(ppp0 ή οτι αλλο) 
στο main table

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26928




> Είναι "πρόβλημα" στο configuration σε οποιονδήποτε έχει παραπάνω από 1 router στο ίδιο AS είτε είναι confederation είτε είναι κόμβος με πολλαπλούς routers. Δημιουργείται γιατί προσπαθούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα routing table για να κάνουμε κάτι που χρειάζεται 2 ανεξάρτητα. Κόβωντας το internet (default gw) με firewall δεν είναι αρκετό γιατί δεν εξαφανίζει την διαδρομή από το routing table.
> 
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το BGP ελέγχει αν το επόμενο hop που δηλώνεται στη διαδρομή είναι προσβάσιμο πριν την εγκαταστήσει στον πινακα δρομολόγησης. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται ψάχνοντας όλα τα active routes είτε είναι BGP, είτε OLSR, είτε Kernel, είτε Static routes.
> 
> To default gateway (0.0.0.0) υπολογίζεται και αυτό στον έλεγχο για το επόμενο hop με αποτέλεσμα να θεωρείται ότι υπάρχει reachability προς όλους τους προορισμούς ακόμη κι αν στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει. Όταν αποσυγχρονιστεί για κάποιο λόγο το BGP με το IGP, ο router θα προσπαθήσει να δρομολογήσει προς το internet όπου θα κάνει drop λόγω firewall. Αυτό έχει εμφανιστεί κατά καιρούς σε traceroutes όπου βλέπουμε να καταλήγουν σε dsl modems ή servers.



Y.Γ1
Παρατηρηστε στον onikoseimai οτι λέει inactive 
737 - ONikosEimai show ip route K * 0.0.0.0/0 via 213.5.161.45, ppp0 inactive 
YΓ2 
Οτι και να κάνεις στο firewall απλα κοβεις τα πακετα δεν βγαζεις το route απο το table....

----------


## Danimoth

Well said. 

Επίσης όσοι έχετε quagga δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλετε το 0.0.0.0/0 στη ζέβρα, αλλά ως static στο mikrotik. Οπότε φτιάχνοναι τα routing tables όπως λέει το πρώτο ποστ.

----------


## costas43gr

Ενταξει, κατι ξεφευγει καθε φορα, αφου γινετε χαμος με τα ποστ που πεφτουν...  ::  
Το πρωτο εφυγε με το σωστο table 

```
4266 - thunder show ip route K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.15.163.2, eth2
```

Το αλλο το ρημαδι γιατι δεν φευγει με τιποτα, αφου εχω διαγραψει και το pptp εντελως 

```
K>* 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.15.163.61, ppp1
```

----------


## commando

> Well said. 
> 
> Επίσης όσοι έχετε quagga δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλετε το 0.0.0.0/0 στη ζέβρα, αλλά ως static στο mikrotik. Οπότε φτιάχνοναι τα routing tables όπως λέει το πρώτο ποστ.


Δεν ξερω για τους αλλους εγω ετσι τα χω οπως ειχα δει στο 
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Load_Bala ... e_Gateways
posted by ngia.
Ιf it works dont fix it
1oς νομος στη μηχανολογια κ στους υπολογιστες.

----------


## Danimoth

Αυτό είναι για τους τεμπέληδες. Το σωστό είναι:

"Ό,τι δουλεύει ενδεχομένως να μπορεί να δουλέψει καλύτερα. "


Επιπλέον αλλό να δουλεύει ακριβώς όπως θέλουμε και άλλο να νομίζουμε ότι δουλεύει αλλά να έχει sideffects. "Και το Routing του μικροτικ δουλεύει, γιατί να το αλλάξουμε?"

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ιf it works dont fix it
> 1oς νομος στη μηχανολογια κ στους υπολογιστες.


να σου ξαναποστάρω το traceroute που κόλαγε σε σένα?  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Ιf it works dont fix it
> 1oς νομος στη μηχανολογια κ στους υπολογιστες.
> 
> 
> να σου ξαναποστάρω το traceroute που κόλαγε σε σένα?


ναι ποσταρε καθε μερα και ενα πακετο να μην φυγει να ξερουμε, σε θελω στη σκοπια φανταρε ετσι ετσι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Επειδη πολλοι εχουν internet απο το σύλλογο και αναρωτιουντε πως θα απαλαχτουν απο το default gateway (0.0.0.0/0) στον router 
εφόσον το pptp το ενεργοποιούν από τον router.... ειναι απλο
Στο pptp (ή l2tp)client βγάζεται (uncheck) το add default route 
βάζεται ενα static route :


```
ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=213.5.161.1 routing-mark=internet
```

και μετα ακολουθάτε τα βηματα που λενε τα παιδια σε αυτο το thread
δειτε και την σχετικη εικονα (εννοειτε πως μπορειτε να εχετε και pptp-server 
που να δινει internet με παραπλησιο τρόπο)

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά καλό είναι να υπάρχει δεύτερος πίνακας δρομολόγησης, ακόμα καλύτερα δεύτερος δρομολογητής για το σπίτι, αλλά δεν πειράζει στα αλήθεια το default gateway, πέρα από το ότι είναι κακή πρακτική και δημιουργεί την εντύπωση προβλήματος. Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι η διαδρομή προς το 0.0.0.0/0 επιλέγετε τελευταία, αν πάμε από εκεί ενώ ζητήσαμε awmn, έχει προηγηθεί κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Παιδιά καλό είναι να υπάρχει δεύτερος πίνακας δρομολόγησης, ακόμα καλύτερα δεύτερος δρομολογητής για το σπίτι, αλλά δεν πειράζει στα αλήθεια το default gateway, πέρα από το ότι είναι κακή πρακτική και δημιουργεί την εντύπωση προβλήματος. Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι η διαδρομή προς το 0.0.0.0/0 επιλέγετε τελευταία, αν πάμε από εκεί ενώ ζητήσαμε awmn, έχει προηγηθεί κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.


ναι άλλα αν απουσιάζει αυτό, δεν πετσοκόβεις όλο τον κόσμο που πέρναγε απο σένα επειδή έχεις ας πούμε pptp & έπεσε κάποιο Link, σωστά?...

(έφαγα ένα κάρο τέτοια καλά μες την τελευταία βδομάδα γιαυτό λέω!  :: )

Θελω να πώ.. είναι καλή δικλίδα ασφαλείας ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι η αρχή του τυχόν προβλήματος, το αποτρέπει απο το να δημιουργήσει το θέμα....

----------


## Danimoth

Πρόσθεσα αυτό που είπε ο manoskol στον πρώτο ποστ και βελτίωσα το look λιγάκι.

----------


## PC-KILLER

Το δοκίμασα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έπαιξε
Τελικά έβαλα παράλληλα και στο firewall/nat

chain : srcnat
src adress: 10.x.y.q/29
dst address: ! 10.0.0.0/8
action: masquerade

μόνο έστι έπαιξε.
Καμιά ιδέα?
Βέβαια για routing έχουμε ospf

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παιδιά καλό είναι να υπάρχει δεύτερος πίνακας δρομολόγησης, ακόμα καλύτερα δεύτερος δρομολογητής για το σπίτι, αλλά *δεν πειράζει στα αλήθεια το default gateway*, πέρα από το ότι είναι κακή πρακτική και δημιουργεί την εντύπωση προβλήματος. Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι η διαδρομή προς το 0.0.0.0/0 επιλέγετε τελευταία, αν πάμε από εκεί ενώ ζητήσαμε awmn, έχει προηγηθεί κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.


Όχι! Αυτό δεν ισχύει!

Το default gateway "πειράζει" το BGP. To BGP scanάρει κάθε τόσο για το nexthop reachability των prefixes που έχει. Στο scanάρισμα συμπεριλαμβάνεται και το default gateway. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι ακόμη κι αν δεν υπάρχει πραγματικά nexthop reachability για κάποιο προορισμό το BGP θα πιστευει ότι υπάρχει μέσω του default gateway αφού το 0.0.0.0 συμπεριλαμβάνει τα πάντα. Έτσι διατηρεί και στέλνει prefixes τρίτων που όμως δεν μπορεί να δρομολογήσει. Όταν τελικά λάβει ένα πακέτο για αυτούς τους προορισμούς, το κάνει κατευθείαν drop ένα firewall ή το στέλνει στέλνει στο default gateway όπου είτε γίνεται drop είτε βρίσκει το δρόμο του μέσω ysam2 όπως στις περιπτώσεις Altec VPN (τρέχα γύρευε). Είναι ένας τρόπος δημιουργίας μάυρης τρύπας.

----------


## vmanolis

Έκανα αυτά που κατάλαβα και μου βγήκαν τα παρακάτω. Είναι σωστά;
(αν δεν δοκιμάσεις δεν μαθαίνεις ποτέ)

----------


## vmanolis

Δυστυχώς το PC δεν μου βγαίνει internet.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Δεν βγάζω άκρη  ::   ::   ::  
Θέλει ψάξιμο.  ::  
Προς το παρόν το επανέφερα το Mikrotik όπως ήταν, γιατί δεν έβγαινα internet.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Δυστυχώς το PC δεν μου βγαίνει internet.


Ετσι οπως το εχεις δεν ειναι σωστα, το 10.80.194.0 δεν ειναι μια ιπ αλλα απο εκει που ξεκινα το c-class σου.
Εκει βαζεις το subnet θες να εχει ιντερνετ π.χ. 10.80.194.0/24 και δινεις σε ολο το c-class σου internet (πραγμα που δεν θες)
Αν εχεις στο home network π.χ. 10.80.194.40/28 αυτο βαζεις εκει που λεει ''το c-class σου εδω''.
Εχεις μπλεξει την πυλη με τον προορισμο και το που ξεκιναει, γενικα το εχεις βαλει ολο λαθος.

----------


## vmanolis

Το επανέλαβα τελικά και δείχνει να παίζει καλά. Το "θέμα" παρακολουθείται.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά πορίσματα:

----------


## KiLLeR

> Το δοκίμασα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έπαιξε
> Τελικά έβαλα παράλληλα και στο firewall/nat
> 
> chain : srcnat
> src adress: 10.x.y.q/29
> dst address: ! 10.0.0.0/8
> action: masquerade
> 
> μόνο έστι έπαιξε.
> ...


Το Μικροτικ δεν βλέπει ιντερνετ, μήπως δοκίμαζες απο κει?

----------


## PC-KILLER

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PC-KILLER
> 
> Το δοκίμασα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έπαιξε
> Τελικά έβαλα παράλληλα και στο firewall/nat
> 
> chain : srcnat
> src adress: 10.x.y.q/29
> dst address: ! 10.0.0.0/8
> action: masquerade
> ...


οχι. στο desktop το δοκίμαζα.

----------


## enaon

Βασίλη αυτό που γράφεις δεν μοιάζει λογικό να συμβαίνει. Αν συμβαίνει, τότε κάποιος που έχει bgp και δρόμο για το 0.0.0.0, δεν θα απορρίπτει ποτέ έναν πιο συγκεκριμένο δρόμο άπαξ και τον μάθει. 
Το έχεις δοκιμάσει και κατέληξες ότι ισχύει?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη αυτό που γράφεις δεν μοιάζει λογικό να συμβαίνει. Αν συμβαίνει, τότε κάποιος που έχει bgp και δρόμο για το 0.0.0.0, δεν θα απορρίπτει ποτέ έναν πιο συγκεκριμένο δρόμο άπαξ και τον μάθει. 
> Το έχεις δοκιμάσει και κατέληξες ότι ισχύει?


Αυτό που συμβαίνει ακριβώς, είναι ότι οποιοδήποτε δρόμο μαθαίνει από το BGP το κρατάει. Συνέβαινε σε όλους τους κόμβους που είχαν internet στο router στα Πατήσια και για αυτό το λόγο είχαμε ερευνήσει το θέμα.

Στην περίπτωση που όλοι οι γείτονες είναι eBGP γείτονες, τότε το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μόνο για χρονικό διάστημα holdtime αφού το BGP session πέφτει και ούτως ή άλλως αποσύρονται οι διαδρομές. Σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις οι διαδρομές μένουν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση με το default gateway πρακτικά αχρηστεύεται εντελώς το bgp scan.

----------


## enaon

οκ εννοείς μέσα στο confederation την πατάει το ibgp οπότε επηρεάζει το σύνολο, νόμισα ότι εννοούσες ότι την πατάει το ebgp και παραξενεύτηκα.

----------


## vmanolis

Αυτό που βλέπω να έχω τελικά στο Mikrotik μου, είναι όντως αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχω; Sorry, μαθαίνω ακόμα.

----------


## Danimoth

Αυτό το μπλε στην πάνω εικόνα με χαλάει λίγο, δεν το έχω ξαναδεί. Κανονικά χρειάζεται μία static καταχώρηση για 0.0.0.0/0, η δεύτερη τι είναι?

----------


## nikolas_350

Με αυτό το setup και hotspot υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Βγάζει web proxy gateway time out κάθε φορά που ζητάμε internet.
Αν στο routing mark βάλουμε main ή το καταργήσουμε τότε δουλεύει.
Προφανώς ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν βλέπει internet o ίδιος o router.
Καμιά ιδέα ;

----------


## manoskol

Εχεις σηκώσει το web-proxy στο mt ?

----------


## nikolas_350

Όχι.
Μια διόρθωση .Για την ακρίβεια το μήνυμα είναι αυτό.

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε περίπτωση πάντως που χρησιμοποιούμε τον proxy του mt παίρνουμε το παρακάτω error.
Ανεξάρτητα από το αν χρησιμοποιούμε ή όχι τον proxy μια πιθανή λύση ίσος είναι ένα δεύτερο rule όπου για το main θα έχουμε gateway τον ίδιο τον router μας.
Σε μένα δούλεψε και έτσι είχε internet και το hotspot. Ο router πάντως εξακολουθεί να μην βγαίνει internet. Οπότε πιστεύω ότι ικανοποιείται ο αρχικός σκοπός του roule και δεν το αναιρούμε.

----------


## manoskol

> Σε περίπτωση πάντως που χρησιμοποιούμε τον proxy του mt παίρνουμε το παρακάτω error.
> Ανεξάρτητα από το αν χρησιμοποιούμε ή όχι τον proxy μια πιθανή λύση ίσος είναι ένα δεύτερο rule όπου για το main θα έχουμε gateway τον ίδιο τον router μας.
> Σε μένα δούλεψε και έτσι είχε internet και το hotspot. Ο router πάντως εξακολουθεί να μην βγαίνει internet. Οπότε πιστεύω ότι ικανοποιείται ο αρχικός σκοπός του roule και δεν το αναιρούμε.


Το θέμα ειναι στην zebra όταν δινεις sh ip route πρέπει 
το 0.0.0.0/0 είτε να μην υπάρχει ή να λεει inactive ή unknown εσένα τι λεει ?

Υ.Γ το προβλημα δεν ειναι αν βλεπει ή οχι ο router ινετ.... το προβλημα ειναι
το 0.0.0.0/0 στο main routing table... αμφιβαλω αν με αυτο που εχεις κανει το πετυχαινεις.... παρε voip οποτε θες να τα πουμε

----------


## nikolas_350

Δυστυχώς το περνάει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα...

----------


## nikolas_350

Από ότι βλέπω για να λειτουργήσει το hotspot θα πρέπει ο router να περνάει απαραίτητα το 0.0.0.0/0 , οπότε εγκατέλειψα της προσπάθειες. Έτσι και αλλιώς δοκιμές έκανα , δεν είναι κάτι που χρειάζομαι.
Απλά το ανέφερα για να βρίσκονται τα προβλήματα στα διάφορα setup κάπου μαζεμένα .

----------


## manoskol

Σου λέω και πάλι οτι οχι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο.....να εχει ο router inet για 
να δουλεψει το hotspot.... αρκει το subnet που μοιράζεις στους clients του hotspot να ειναι σε διαφορετικο subnet απο την main lan ip του router  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το tip αλλά οι δοκιμές μου είναι πάντα σε ένα interface με subnet 192.168.x.x το οποίο δεν είναι φυσικά στο main rute rules αλλά βλέπει awmn μέσω του masquerade που εγκαθιστά το setup του hotspot.
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση το δίκτυο λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά κάθε request για internet με βγάζει στο error 504.
Εάν προσθέσω ένα rule για 192.168.x.x. ως internet , χάνει κάθε πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο και ούτε η logon σελίδα δεν βγαίνει.
Εάν τέλος από το ip / hotspot / users / profile / default / αφαιρέσω το transparent proxy και υπάρχει το internet rule τότε βλέπει internet αλλά δεν είναι hotspot αφού δεν βλέπει awmn .
Σύμφωνα με αυτό



> γεγονός... στου styx που χρησιμοποιεί το webproxy του MT, δεν κατάφερα με κανεναν τρόπο να το κάνω να δεί το 2ο table...
> οπότε αφού θέλει ντε και καλά webproxy, έχει το 0.0.0.0/0 φάτσα κάρτα..


δεν βλέπω τρόπο συνεργασίας μεταξύ των route rules και hotspot-web proxy.  :: 
Αν τώρα κάνω λάθος ……….

----------


## freenet

Μια παρενεργεια των ξεχωριστων routing tables που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι το εξης.
Ενώ είχα ξεχωριστα routing tables για internet και awmn και ειχα σεταρει τον ρουτερ να ειναι προσβασιμος απο ιντερνετ μεσω αλτεκ, δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να ανοιξω winbox.
Με το που εβαλα στατικο route στο main table έπαιξε με τη μια...
Μπορει κανεις να επιβεβαιωσει παρομοια συμπεριφορα?

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό μάλλον συμβαίνει γιατί ο ίδιος ο router δεν έχει internet.

Για να έχει ο router internet πρέπει να προσθέσεις ένα ακόμη rule με την IP του VPN που έχει πάρει ο router.

----------


## Danimoth

> Αυτό μάλλον συμβαίνει γιατί ο ίδιος ο router δεν έχει internet.
> 
> Για να έχει ο router internet πρέπει να προσθέσεις ένα ακόμη rule με την IP του VPN που έχει πάρει ο router.


? Για elaborate plz.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο ρούτερ "βγαίνει" από το ppp interface που έχει δημιουργήσει το VPN με την Atlec. Άρα ΑΝ θέλουμε να πάρει internet θα πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα rule για την IP του συγκεκριμένου interface.

----------


## manoskol

ο βασιλης εννοει κατι τετοιο το οποιο παιζει εδω και πολυ καιρο σε διαφορους routers με πολλαπλα routing tables και vpn acn

----------


## nikolas_350

> Ενώ είχα ξεχωριστα routing tables για internet και awmn και ειχα σεταρει τον ρουτερ να ειναι προσβασιμος απο ιντερνετ μεσω αλτεκ, δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να ανοιξω winbox.


Τα routing rules τα είχα από τότε που ανακοινώθηκαν και δεν μου έχουν δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα . Κανονικά περνάω στο inet http, winbox & pptp από την dsl μου.

Edit: τώρα είδα ότι παίρνεις inet μέσω altec.

----------


## nikolas_350

Η λύση στο hotspot δόθηκε ενεργοποιώντας τον web proxy και βάζοντας το hotspot να βλέπει inet μέσα από αυτόν.

----------


## Danimoth

Updated.

----------


## Danimoth

Κάποιος να εξηγήσει γιατί θέλουμε διπλά routing tables για να το γράψω στο πρώτο ποστ. Εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί, ξέρω ότι γενικώς δεν είναι καλό. Θέλω κάτι πιο "επιστημονηνικό".  ::

----------


## manoskol

Αντε πάλι.....
ρε μπαγασα... μεσα στην δρομολογηση ειναι....
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... c&start=15
 ::  

Παρ Δεκ 22, 2006 12:58 pm 



> Είναι "πρόβλημα" στο configuration σε οποιονδήποτε έχει παραπάνω από 1 router στο ίδιο AS είτε είναι confederation είτε είναι κόμβος με πολλαπλούς routers. Δημιουργείται γιατί προσπαθούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα routing table για να κάνουμε κάτι που χρειάζεται 2 ανεξάρτητα. Κόβωντας το internet (default gw) με firewall δεν είναι αρκετό γιατί δεν εξαφανίζει την διαδρομή από το routing table.
> 
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το BGP ελέγχει αν το επόμενο hop που δηλώνεται στη διαδρομή είναι προσβάσιμο πριν την εγκαταστήσει στον πινακα δρομολόγησης. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται ψάχνοντας όλα τα active routes είτε είναι BGP, είτε OLSR, είτε Kernel, είτε Static routes.
> 
> To default gateway (0.0.0.0) υπολογίζεται και αυτό στον έλεγχο για το επόμενο hop με αποτέλεσμα να θεωρείται ότι υπάρχει reachability προς όλους τους προορισμούς ακόμη κι αν στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει. Όταν αποσυγχρονιστεί για κάποιο λόγο το BGP με το IGP, ο router θα προσπαθήσει να δρομολογήσει προς το internet όπου θα κάνει drop λόγω firewall. Αυτό έχει εμφανιστεί κατά καιρούς σε traceroutes όπου βλέπουμε να καταλήγουν σε dsl modems ή servers.

----------


## Danimoth

Καλάααααααααααααααααααα ντε 

 :: 

Updated

----------


## manoskol

> Μπορεί κάποιος λινουξάκιας, να προτείνει πως γίνεται το ίδιο σε linux πλιζ?
> 
> 
> Τα mikrotik τα φτιάχνουμε με routing rules... με τα linux πώς γλυτώνουμε το 0.0.0.0/0 ?


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30736 
 ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Πως γίνεται να βλέπει internet και ο router;


Βρήκε κανείς τρόπο για αυτό?

----------


## mojiro

> Ο ρούτερ "βγαίνει" από το ppp interface που έχει δημιουργήσει το VPN με την Atlec. Άρα ΑΝ θέλουμε να πάρει internet θα πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα rule για την IP του συγκεκριμένου interface.


Εδω και καιρο υπαρχει Drop στη Forward αλυσιδα του VPN-Server για τα
Connect πακετα που αφορουν το Bgp και το Olsr με Dst-Address 10.0.0.0/8.

----------


## mojiro

> <pptp-*stp*> out:to-router, proto TCP (SYN), 213.x.x.x:32973->10.84.253.133:179, len 60
> 
> <l2tp-*nikosaei*> out:to-router, proto TCP (SYN), 10.42.53.229:2049->10.42.53.245:179, len 52
> 
> <pptp-*vmanolis*> out:to-router, proto TCP (ACK,PSH), 10.80.210.161:1964->10.80.210.162:179, len 71

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Πως γίνεται να βλέπει internet και ο router;
> 
> 
> Βρήκε κανείς τρόπο για αυτό?


*Βήμα +1:* Προσθέτεις rule με interface το loopback και destination το 10.0.0.0/8 που να κάνει lookup στο main table
*Βήμα +2:* Προσθέτεις rule με interface το loopback και destination το 0.0.0.0 που να κάνει lookup στο internet table

Βάζοντας σαν interface το loopback, θα κάνει match μόνο τα πακέτα που δημιουργεί ο ίδιος ο router.

Υ.Γ. source δε βάζουμε...

Υ.Γ2. Δε το έχω δοκιμάσει αν δουλευει γιατί δεν έχω mikrotick

----------


## JollyRoger

> ....


στα interfaces δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο if ρε συ...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> στα interfaces δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο if ρε συ...


Δε σε χάλασε;  :: 

Υ.Γ. Μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει..

----------


## ntrits

Παρατήρησα προβλήματα στην συνέχεια...
Το κοιτώ πάλι.




> Προσθέστε το παρακάτω για να έχετε internet και στον router.
> 
> (Ευχαριστώ τον Βασίλη (acinonyx) για την βοήθεια του)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Προσθέστε το παρακάτω για να έχετε internet και στον router.
> 
> (Ευχαριστώ τον Βασίλη (acinonyx) για την βοήθεια του)


είστε σίγκουροι?  ::  ... εγώ που το 'χω με mangle, έμεινα απ'έξω και δεν έμπαινα ούτε με mac-telnet  ::   ::   :: 

(καλού κακού δοκιμάστε το απο console με safe mode (control-x)... οπότε αν μείνετε απ'έξω, κάνει undo το last πράμα μόνο του!  ::  )



```
ip route rule add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 action=lookup table=internet
```

----------


## ntrits

Εμενα μου παιζει μια χαρά έκανα όλες τις δοκιμές που μπορούσα.

*Μην Ξεχάσετε να βάλετε τις παραπάνω καταχωρήσεις όπως περιγράφονται στη αρχή αυτης της ενότητας.*

Απλά στο τέλος προσθέστε την μπλε γραμμή όπως είναι, χωρίς source

Δεν έχω mangle και δεν το δοκίμασα.

Που το επηρεάζει το mangle?

Αν κάποιος παρατηρήσει κανένα πρόβλημα να το πεί να δούμε πως θα λυθεί.

Επίσης μπορείς να μπείς και με winbox με την mac addres

----------


## JollyRoger

άμα σου λέω δεν έμπαινα ούτε με mac-telnet...  ::  .. ποιο winbox?  ::  

 ::   ::   :: 

άλλος μπήκε που ήταν εκτός λίστας και έσωσε την κατάσταση!  :: 

(μετά το ξαναδοκίμασα με safe mode και συνήλθε μόνο του!  :: )

----------


## ntrits

> άμα σου λέω δεν έμπαινα ούτε με mac-telnet... :P .. ποιο winbox? :P 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> άλλος μπήκε που ήταν εκτός λίστας και έσωσε την κατάσταση! :lol:
> 
> (μετά το ξαναδοκίμασα με safe mode και συνήλθε μόνο του! :P)


Τις προηγούμενες καταχωρήσεις τις είχες?

----------


## JollyRoger

οχι ρε συ... αφού σου 'πα το 'χω με mangle...

έχω iplist με ευπρόσδεκτες για internet ipz....

μετά έχω mangle rule που κάνει routing mark τα connections προς !10.0.0.0/8 εφόσον είναι στη λίστα με ένα mark internet....

έχω ένα μοναδικό rule στα rules... που κάνει για το routing mark, lookup το table internet...

και το route 0.0.0.0/0 με το routing mark  :: 

Στο μεταξύ επειδή μαρκάρονται μόνο οι προς εκτός 10αρων... δε χρειάζεται το 2ο rule... (το ζευγάρι rules εννοώ όπως με το subnet)


Τώρα τι συνδυασμός συμβαίνει με το rule που προτείνατε... δεν έκατσα να το πολυσκεφτώ..  :: ... απλά το δοκίμασα κι έμεινα απ'έξω κολλητά!  ::   ::   :: 



Δεν αμφιβάλω οτι με το άλλο σύστημα θα παίζει..  ::  χάνει κανείς τπτ να το κάνει εκ του ασφαλούς?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Υ.Γ. Μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει..


τελικά υπάρχει η δεν υπάρχει?!  :: 

(αν λέμε για αυτό που έκανε ο φίλτατος απο πάνω και που σε μένα δεν παίζει λόγω ειδικών συνθηκών προφανώς... είναι χωρίς if το rule!  :: )

edit:
ξανακοίταξα το "βήμα1" του aci... και το ξανάκανα... (φίλτατε δεν το 'χεις κάνει!!)... και έπαιξε... 

however το if κενό παραμένει!  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Παρατήρησα προβλήματα στην συνέχεια...
> Το κοιτώ πάλι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Προσθέστε το παρακάτω για να έχετε internet και στον router.
> 
> (Ευχαριστώ τον Βασίλη (acinonyx) για την βοήθεια του)



θέλει 2 rules!!

δες το post του acinonyx...

εκτός απο αυτό που είχες... θέλει κι ένα με 10.0.0.0/8 και lookup το main! 
(πάνω απο εκείνο!)

----------


## ntrits

Πολύ σωστός
Το κοίταξα ποιο σχολαστικά, χρειάζεται και η γραμμή που λές αλλιώς δεν περνάει τίποτε για AWMN.

Τώρα μου παιζει μια χαρά έκανα όλες τις δοκιμές που μπορούσα.
Το 0.0.0.0 δεν εμφανίζεται καθόλου στην zebra.
* Δεν έχω mangle και δεν το δοκίμασα.* 

* ***** Μην Ξεχάσετε να βάλετε τις πρώτες καταχωρήσεις όπως περιγράφονται στη αρχή αυτης της ενότητας. ****** 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> Παρατήρησα προβλήματα στην συνέχεια...
> Το κοιτώ πάλι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## JollyRoger

> * Δεν έχω mangle και δεν το δοκίμασα.*


έχω εγώ και έβαλα και τον webproxy για χαβαλέ αφού πλέον παίζει...  :: 

μόνο sos στις καταχωρήσεις... 

*πάντα πρώτα τα προς 10.0.0.0/8 και μετά τα προς 0.0.0.0/0 αλλιώς μένετε απ'έξω!!*

----------


## manoskol

To εχουμε ξαναπει αυτο jolly....  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Μπράβο παιδια! αλλο ενα "προβλημα" ξεπεραστηκε  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Updated.

Ωραία γιατί τώρα μπορώ να κάνω την αλλαγή και σε άλλους κόμβους που ήθελαν ιντερνετ στο ρουτερ.

----------


## JollyRoger

Mόλις παρατήρησα οτι με τον άλλο τρόπο με το mangle... δε χρειάζεται καν rule(!)  ::   ::   ::   :: 



για να έχουν συγκεκριμένες ip/subnets ιντερνετ, χωρίς να βγαίνει έξω το gateway....

[έστω οτι παίζουν μόνο 10άρες ipz στα ifs του ρούτερ σου]

Αν κάνεις mangle prerouting τα !10.0.0.0/8 συγκεκριμένης λίστας... και τους δώσεις routing mark....

μετά αρκεί να δώσεις αυτό το mark στο default gateway στα routes, και παίζει(!)  :: 


Τα rules στα routes σε αυτή την περίπτωση χρειάζονται μόνο για να αποκτήσει internet ο router!  ::   ::  (αρκούν τα 2 rules που λέγαμε τώρα τελευταία δηλαδή!  :: )

----------


## Danimoth

Εγκω ντεν κατάλαβε. 
Rephrase ή δώσε ένα screenshot  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Ωραία.. πάμε απ' την αρχή!  :: 


Κατ'αρχην... υπόθετουμε οτι έχουμε μόνο 10άρες ipz στα interfaces γιατί αλλιώς περιπλέκεται το πράμα...


Πάμε Ip>Firewall>IP Lists...
φτιάχνουμε ένα list με τις Ipz/subnets που θέλουμε να έχουν net... 

μετά IP>Firewall>Mangle... 
φτιάχνουμε ένα rule... πρώτο πρώτο... 

chain prerouting, Dst. Address !10.0.0.0/8 στο Advanced tab, source address list τη λίστα που μόλις φτιάξαμε... και στην καρτέλα Action: Mark Routing και ένα όνομα...

μέχρι εδώ έχουμε μαρκάρει όλες τις wonnabe συνδέσεις προς internet, μόνο απο τις επιθυμιτές ipz....

οπότε μετά πάμε στo Ip >Routes ....

και βάζουμε ένα route 0.0.0.0/0 με gateway του internet, με routing mark το όνομα που δώσαμε παραπάνω στο mangle στο "mark routing"...

Ως εκ τούτου το gateway δίδεται μόνο στις μαρκαρισμένες συνδέσεις προς εκτός 10άρων που προέρχονται μόνο απο τις ip της λίστας...  :: 



απο όλο αυτό, χωρίς routing rules μέχρι στιγμής, έχουν internet οι ip της λιστας, άλλα όχι κι ο router...  :: 

[edit]
παρόλο που μοιάζει "πλεονασμός" καλό είναι να μπεί κι ένα rule το οποίο να κάνει μόνο για τα marked απο το mangle, lookup στο internet
[/edit]



προκειμένου να αποκτήσει internet κι ο router, χρειάζονται και οι 2 εγγραφές με κενό interface στο rules όπως αναφέρεται παραπάνω...

πρώτα η προς 10ρες και lookup το main, και μετά η προς 0.0.0.0/0 και lookup το ίδιο mark που έχουμε βάλει και στο "mark routing" και στο "default gateway"...  :: 


Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να έβγαλα νόημα!  ::   :: 


[edit]
επειδή παρατηρήθηκε οτι τα 2 τελευταία rules, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, δίνουν internet παντού, μην ξεχάσετε να προσθέσετε ένα firewall rule που να κάνει drop τα !10.0.0.0/8 τα οποία δεν προέρχονται απο την ip-λίστα που είπαμε στην αρχή


κι επειδή τα ξαναμπέρδεψα με τα edits, άμα μπερδεψα κανέναν, κράξτε να το γράψω καλύτερα!  :: 
[/edit]

----------


## commando

δουλευει δοκιμαστικα σε μενα 
αλλα αφου εiναι disabled τα αλλα ppp γιατι φαινονται connected δεν πιστευω το connected να δημιουργει προβλημα


```
C>* 127.0.0.0/8 is directly connected, lo
C>* 192.168.1.1/32 is directly connected, ppp0
C>* 192.168.2.2/32 is directly connected, ppp2
C>* 213.5.161.1/32 is directly connected, ppp3
```

edit βλακεια ειπα τα BGP μας ενδιαφερουν μονο.

----------


## manoskol

οχι αρκει να μην υπάρχει το 0.0.0.0/0 οταν δίνεις sh ip route
στην zebra.....

----------


## JollyRoger

> δουλευει δοκιμαστικα σε μενα 
> αλλα αφου εiναι disabled τα αλλα ppp γιατι φαινονται connected δεν πιστευω το connected να δημιουργει προβλημα
> 
> 
> ```
> C>* 127.0.0.0/8 is directly connected, lo
> C>* 192.168.1.1/32 is directly connected, ppp0
> C>* 192.168.2.2/32 is directly connected, ppp2
> C>* 213.5.161.1/32 is directly connected, ppp3
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  

όχι σε πείραζα για αυτά που έγραφες στο άλλο θρεντ  ::  ...

θενξ φορ εξαφανιζειν το σιχαμένο γκειτουει!  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Εχμμμ. Αν βάλεις rule με κενό Interface, τότε δίνεις ιντερνετ σε όλες τις IP.
Οπότε τελικά μόνο αυτό χρειάζεται.. Μόλις το δοκίμασα.

Για δείτε το..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εχμμμ. Αν βάλεις rule με κενό Interface, τότε δίνεις ιντερνετ σε όλες τις IP.
> Οπότε τελικά μόνο αυτό χρειάζεται.. Μόλις το δοκίμασα.
> 
> Για δείτε το..


ωχ! σωστός...!!

Μόνο που σε αυτή την περίπτωση... 

SOS!! Firewall!  ::   :: 

επειδή εγώ τωρα τελευταία τα 'χα βγάλει τα firewall αφου δεν παίρναν ούτε route!  :Stick Out Tongue: 





σημείωση σχετικά με αυτό που έλεγα πιο πίσω για να το κάνεις με mangle....

τελικά κι ένα rule (παρόλο που θεωρητικά είναι πλεονασμός) που να λέει οτι τα marked inet, να κανουν lookup το inet... δεν βλάπτει!  ::  ....

πάω να το κάνω εδιτ!  ::

----------


## mojiro

το firewall στο ιn/out παντα θα το εχεις...

----------


## commando

το δοκιμασα και εγω επαιξε στο subnet αλλα οχι και στο router δεν βγαινει εξω παρα τις προσπαθειες μολις βγαλω το mark φαινεται απο ιντερνετ το port forwarding γενικα μεσα στο awmn το commando.dyndns.biz γινεται resolve αλλα δεν βγαινει εξω δυστυχως ,μολις βγαλω το mark σφαιρα βγαινει εξω....
το mark to λεω αντι για internet...laptop

----------


## manoskol

Διαβασες καθόλου τα προηγούμενα ? εχεις ξεχασει τις μισες ρυθμισεις....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> το δοκιμασα και εγω επαιξε στο subnet αλλα οχι και στο router δεν βγαινει εξω παρα τις προσπαθειες μολις βγαλω το mark φαινεται απο ιντερνετ το port forwarding γενικα μεσα στο awmn το commando.dyndns.biz γινεται resolve αλλα δεν βγαινει εξω δυστυχως ,μολις βγαλω το mark σφαιρα βγαινει εξω....
> το mark to λεω αντι για internet...laptop


όπως το έχεις κάνει ως τώρα (*με το mark*), είναι σωστό*... άλλα δεν έχει internet το MT...

paste το παρακάτω στο terminal για να αποκτήσει internet και το MT...


```
/ ip route rule
add dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 action=lookup table=main comment="" disabled=no
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 action=lookup table=laptop comment="" disabled=no
```

  :: 

ps. όταν αποκτήσει και το MT internet, μπορεί να ανοίξεις και το webproxy!  :: 






*edit:



> ```
> C>* 127.0.0.0/8 is directly connected, lo
> C>* 192.168.1.1/32 is directly connected, ppp0
> C>* 192.168.2.2/32 is directly connected, ppp2
> C>* 213.5.161.1/32 is directly connected, ppp3
> ```


έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τα rules, όταν το c-class σου ζητάει κάποια απο αυτές τις διευθύνσεις, τη ζητάει απο το "laptop" ενώ θα έπρεπε να τη ζητάει απο το main...  ::  AN δουλεύουν κι έτσι, είναι μικρής σημασίας ασυμμετρία  :: 

Αν δε δουλεύουν ή θες να το φτιάξεις anyway, θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις κι επιπλέον rules...  :: 

αμα θες κράξε στο jabber.thunder να σου πώ..  ::  ...

----------


## noisyjohn

Μόλις τα ρύθμισα.
Μια και έχω ήδη squid με gw --> 192.... --> internet
Εβαλα αυτά και στo MT και τίποτα άλλο:


```
Web proxy settings
src addr 10.2.132.1 (MT)
port 3128
transparent proxy [tick]
parent Proxy 10.2.132.2 (ubuntu - squid)
parent Proxy port 8080
max cache size [none]
maximum ram cache size [unlimited]
```



```
STATUS
total memory 124.7 Mb
Free Memory 95.2 MiB
reserved for ram cache 29 MB
```

Στo modem-router τα έχω όλα στο local sub 192.x.x.x

*** μιά και το modem-router έχει routing για 2nd subnet ****
for Routing Usage 10.2.132.3, subnet 255.255.255.240 --> ΜΤ 10.2.132.1/28
*Δοκιμή από pc με 192.168.X.X :* Internet Εxplorer: proxy 10.2.132.1:3128 (Mikrotik)
και όλα ΟΚ

*Hotspot*


```
DNS: παίρνει οτι έχω στο MT
και ---> profiles ---> hsprof HTTP proxy:10.2.132.1 HTTP proxy port:3128 (Mikrotik)
φαίνεται ΟΚ
```

Αν βλέπετε καμμία πατάτα τα φώτα σας please ...

----------


## JollyRoger

μ'αρέσει που κάθομαι κι ασχολούμαι με commanda ... 



```
K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 213.5.161.1, ppp3
```

όταν ο άνθρωπος δεν θέλει, δεν θέλει... 





ps. χθες παρατήρησα κι άλλο κορυφαίο σύμπτωμα απο default gateway...  :: 

Δεν συνδεόταν το bgp με το γείτονα(!)(!) Και πήγαινε μέσω γειτονικού confed!!!!!

Μόλις κρύφτηκε το gateway και έγινε και το σχετικό reboot να ξεφρικάρει η zebra, συνδεθήκαν όλα κανονικά!!!

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## commando

> Διαβασες καθόλου τα προηγούμενα ? εχεις ξεχασει τις μισες ρυθμισεις....


δε πιστευω ισως ειναι μια που μου διαφευγει?
Παντως με το μαρκ εκανε πολυ disconnect το i-call και δεν εβγαινε εξω το ρουτερ.
Επισυναπτω τα παντα αν δεν εκανα κατι.....
με το που εβγαζα το μαρκ ολα καλα.
για να τεσταρω το αν βγαινει εξω επρεπε να μπω απο το youhide.com και δεν εβγαινε.Μολις βγαλω το μαρκ βγαινει.
Δεν ειναι τιποτα να βαζω αυτο το μαγκλαρισμα αλλα σιγουρα κατι παιζει .και ιδιως σε ιντερνετικους sip servers το εχετε δοκιμασει?
Μηπως το μαγκλαρισμα κανει καθυστερηση?
edit θελει και αλλα rules για το vpn if οποτε το ξανακανω και θα ενημερωσω τι παιζει.

----------


## mojiro

γιατι οταν βαζουμε φιλτρα...
και εχουμε και vpn's για να δινουμε σε αλλους inet, δε παιζει στους αλλους ?

συγκεκριμενα ουτε με τα φιλτρα που εχουν μονο dest-address...

----------


## manoskol

μια χαρα παιζει Μιχάλη .... κατι δεν κανεις σωστα.... παρε με voip να τα πούμε  ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδια πως ξυλωνεται το 0.0.0.0/0 απο την quagga??



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.73.192.0/24   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 6900 10335 i
*> 10.73.201.0/24   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 21 i
*> 10.73.202.0/24   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 4376 i
*> 10.73.220.0/24   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 9798 4892 
i
*> 10.73.221.0/24   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 6900 7239 i
*> 10.74.41.0/24    10.74.41.254             0             0 8590 i
*> 10.74.42.0/24    10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 9798 i
*> 10.145.7.0/24    10.74.41.254                           0 8590 50072 i
*> 10.145.12.0/24   10.146.51.250                          0 50184 50168 i
*> 10.145.14.0/24   10.146.51.250                          0 50184 50168 50195 i
*                   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 50072 50214 501
95 i
*> 10.145.15.0/24   10.74.41.254                           0 8590 50072 50233 i
*> 10.146.1.0/24    10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 21 50002 2
120 i
*> 10.146.2.0/24    10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 21 50002 i
*> 10.146.3.0/24    10.74.41.254                           0 8590 7524 i
*  10.146.51.0/24   10.74.41.254             0             0 8590 i
*>                  0.0.0.0                  0         32768 i
*> 10.146.53.0/24   10.146.51.250            0             0 50184 i
*> 10.146.130.0/24  10.74.41.254                           0 8590 6900 i
*> 10.146.131.0/24  10.74.41.254                           0 8590 50072 50164 i
*> 10.146.210.0/24  10.74.41.254                           0 8590 50072 50035 i
*  10.146.212.0/24  10.146.51.250                          0 50184 50168 50195 50
214 i
*>                  10.74.41.254                           0 8590 50072 50214 i

Total number of prefixes 20
```

Αυτο εχω οταν δινω show ip bgp.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ενω εχουμε routes και απο τα δυο λινκς routing δεν περνα.



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.74.41.254    4  8590      32      18        0    0    0 00:01:31       18
10.146.51.250   4 50184      37      34        0    0    0 00:01:25        4

Total number of neighbors 2
```

Και ενα show ip route 0.0.0.0/0 απο την zebra.


```
liousis.awmn> show ip route 0.0.0.0/0
% Network not in table
liousis.awmn>
```

----------


## mojiro

http://www.routing.awmn/node/44
http://routing.explode.gr/node/44

----------


## liousis

Μιχάλη τα έκανα όπως τα λες αλλά το 0.0.0.0/0 δεν λέει να εξαφανιστεί...Για ρίξτε μια ματιά ρε guys please.[attachment=0:cahqbfl4]mikrotik routing problem.JPG[/attachment:cahqbfl4]

----------


## liousis

Όπως επίσης...

----------


## liousis

Μάλον αυτό το πραγματάκι μου έχει δημιουργήσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα.Ενώ έχω routes κανονικά,και κάνω ping στους άλλους κόμβους γίνεται κάτι κουφό:Με tracert μέσα από command σε μια ip του ewn από το laptop μου δεν την φτάνω.Φτάνω μέχρι το router μου (μια ip δηλαδή).Ενώ με traceroute από το winbox-mikrotik του router μου ,φτάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα...Any Ideas...?

----------


## JB172

> Μιχάλη τα έκανα όπως τα λες αλλά το 0.0.0.0/0 δεν λέει να εξαφανιστεί...Για ρίξτε μια ματιά ρε guys please.[attachment=0:3vo0bksz]mikrotik routing problem.JPG[/attachment:3vo0bksz]


Δώσε και μία φωτογραφία από το IP --> Routes να δούμε τι έχεις εκεί.

----------


## liousis

Το έγραψα πιο πάνω Γιάννη.Για δες...[attachment=0:3aqq6tn7]mikrotik.JPG[/attachment:3aqq6tn7]

----------


## harrylaos

εχεις καμια σχεση με αυτον που εχει ζαχαροπλαστειο στα Γιαννενα και φτιαχνει φοβερα γλυκα?

----------


## liousis

No...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Α οκ.

----------


## mojiro

> Μάλλον αυτό το πραγματάκι μου έχει δημιουργήσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα.Ενώ έχω routes κανονικά,και κάνω ping στους άλλους κόμβους γίνεται κάτι κουφό: Με tracert μέσα από command σε μια IP του EWN από το laptop μου δεν την φτάνω.Φτάνω μέχρι το router μου (μια ip δηλαδή).Ενώ με traceroute από το winbox-mikrotik του router μου ,φτάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα...Any Ideas...?


α) δεν προκαλεί τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα το Default GW
β) αυτό που πρέπει να δεις είναι, κατά το traceroute από ποιο Interface βγαίνει, δες σε αυτό το Interface τι IP έχεις και εάν είναι από το δικό σου C-Class
i) εάν ναι, κατέβασε το link αυτό και δοκίμασε ξανά
ii) δες σε πιο hop σταματάει
iii) με κάποιο τρόπο(πολύ πιθανό να μη μπορείς από το laptop σου) δείτε εάν όλα είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένα εκεί που σταματάει
γ) δοκίμασε να κάνεις traceroute από άλλο pc εκτός του Laptop και του router

Μου μοιάζει πάντως, σα κάποιος να ανακοινώνει το C-Class σου και να μην μπορείς να προχωρήσεις από ένα σημείο του δικτύου και μετά. Εάν ισχύει αυτό το σενάριο, ο επόμενος κόμβος από εκεί που σταματάς είναι κάποιος που λαμβάνει και από τις δύο πλευρές το C-Class και επιλέγει λάθος δρόμο για να επιστρέψει την απάντηση στο ping που του κάνεις(το traceroute είναι ένα πολλαπλό ping στην πραγματικότητα που όσο παίρνει απαντήσεις συνεχίζει).

Κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να έχει συμβεί κατά λάθος, είτε σκόπιμα...
Τόσα χρόνια στο Tennessee περιμένοντας να ωριμάσει το Jack Daniels όλα τα έχουμε δει...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Τόσα χρόνια στο Tennessee περιμένοντας να ωριμάσει το *Jack Daniels* όλα τα έχουμε δει...


mojiro+++  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Μιχάλη σε Ευχαριστώ.Αν και δεν κατάλαβα πάρα πολλά από αυτά που είπες θα τα διαβάσω με προσοχή και θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω...  ::  
Μου φαίνεται όμως ότι θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια κάποιου πιο ειδικού σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί 3 άτομα (sv1bjr-pit-liousis) ασχοληθήκαμε όλο το το Σαββατοκύριακο με αυτό το θέμα αλλά δεν καταφέραμε απολύτως τίποτα.Πολύτιμη βοήθεια είχα και από τους Spirosco & Β52 (δια του msn) αλλά λόγω ότι η Πάρνηθα είναι down δεν μας επέτρεψε να το παρακολουθήσουν μέσα από το router μου.




> Κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να έχει συμβεί κατά λάθος, είτε σκόπιμα...


...Κάτι τέτοιο είχα αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι...  ::  




> Μου μοιάζει πάντως, σα κάποιος να ανακοινώνει το C-Class σου και να μην μπορείς να προχωρήσεις από ένα σημείο του δικτύου και μετά. Εάν ισχύει αυτό το σενάριο, ο επόμενος κόμβος από εκεί που σταματάς είναι κάποιος που λαμβάνει και από τις δύο πλευρές το C-Class και επιλέγει λάθος δρόμο για να επιστρέψει την απάντηση στο ping που του κάνεις(το traceroute είναι ένα πολλαπλό ping στην πραγματικότητα που όσο παίρνει απαντήσεις συνεχίζει).


Κάπου εκεί έχουμε καταλήξει αλλά λόγω του ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετές γνώσεις δεν μπορούμε να το βρούμε...Που θα πάει όμως...  ::  

Αυτό που μου πρότάθηκε είναι να κάνω ένα αγιασμό μπας και στρώσει...αλλά δεν το βλέπω.Μια φωτιά θα μας σώσει...  ::

----------


## PIT

Λοιπον αυτο ειναι απο τον router του xkout :


```
 Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.73.192.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 6900 10335 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 6900 10335 i
*> 10.73.201.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 7524 21 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 7524 21 i
*  10.73.202.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 7524 4376 i
*>                  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 50164 4376 i
*  10.73.220.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 6900 7239 4892 i
*>                  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 50164 4376 4892 i
*> 10.73.221.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 6900 7239 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 6900 7239 i
*> 10.74.41.0/24    10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 i
*> 10.74.42.0/24    10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 7524 9798 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 7524 9798 i
*  10.145.7.0/24    10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 50072 i
*>                  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 i
*> 10.145.12.0/24   0.0.0.0                  0         32768 i
*> 10.145.14.0/24   10.145.12.222            0             0 50195 i
*  10.145.15.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 50072 50233 i
*>                  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 50233 i
*> 10.146.1.0/24    10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 7524 21 50002 2120 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 7524 21 50002 2120 i
*> 10.146.2.0/24    10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 7524 21 50002 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 7524 21 50002 i
*> 10.146.3.0/24    10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 7524 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 7524 i
*> 10.146.51.0/24   10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 i
*> 10.146.53.0/24   10.146.53.101            0             0 50184 i
*> 10.146.130.0/24  10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 6900 i
*                   10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 8590 6900 i
*  10.146.131.0/24  10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 50072 50164 i
*>                  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 50164 i
*  10.146.210.0/24  10.146.53.101                          0 50184 50036 8590 50072 50035 i
*>                  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 50072 50035 i
*> 10.146.212.0/24  10.145.12.222                          0 50195 50214 i

Total number of prefixes 20
```

Αυτο ειναι απο τον sv1bjr :



```
   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.73.192.0/24   10.146.130.221                         0 6900 10335 i
*> 10.73.201.0/24   10.146.3.249                           0 7524 21 i
*> 10.73.202.0/24   10.146.3.249                           0 7524 4376 i
*                   10.146.130.221                         0 6900 7239 4892 4376 i
*                   10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50164 4376 i
*  10.73.220.0/24   10.146.3.249                           0 7524 4376 4892 i
*>                  10.146.130.221                         0 6900 7239 4892 i
*                   10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50164 4376 4892 i
*  10.73.221.0/24   10.146.3.249                           0 7524 4376 4892 7239 i
*>                  10.146.130.221                         0 6900 7239 i
*> 10.74.41.0/24    0.0.0.0                  0         32768 i
*> 10.74.42.0/24    10.146.3.249                           0 7524 9798 i
*                   10.146.130.221                         0 6900 7239 4892 9798 i
*> 10.145.7.0/24    10.145.7.249             0             0 50072 i
*> 10.145.12.0/24   10.74.41.249                           0 50036 50184 50168 i
*                   10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50214 50195 50168 i
*  10.145.14.0/24   10.74.41.249                           0 50036 50184 50168 50195 i
*>                  10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50214 50195 i
*> 10.145.15.0/24   10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50233 i
*> 10.146.1.0/24    10.146.3.249                           0 7524 21 50002 2120 i
*> 10.146.2.0/24    10.146.3.249                           0 7524 21 50002 i
*> 10.146.3.0/24    10.146.3.249             0             0 7524 i
*  10.146.51.0/24   10.74.41.249             0             0 50036 i
*>                  0.0.0.0                  0         32768 i
*> 10.146.53.0/24   10.74.41.249                           0 50036 50184 i
*> 10.146.130.0/24  10.146.130.221           0             0 6900 i
*  10.146.131.0/24  10.146.3.249                           0 7524 4376 50164 i
*>                  10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50164 i
*> 10.146.210.0/24  10.145.7.249                           0 50072 50035 i
*> 10.146.212.0/24  10.145.7.249                           0 50072
```

O router του Χτυπα εχει κολλησει. Θα ανεβει αυριο ο Πανος να ριξει ενα reboot. Τωρα δεν ξερω τι εχει στην quagga του και στα routes γιατι δεν εχουμε προσβαση. 
Μηχαλη μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη?

----------


## mojiro

> Μιχάλη μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη?


Όχι γιατί δε ξέρω την τοπολογία σας και το Wind σας είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Μιχάλη μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη?
> 
> 
> Όχι γιατί δε ξέρω την τοπολογία σας και το Wind σας είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.


Απο Internet μερια δεν παιζει λογω καποιου μικρου προβληματος (Θα ειναι συντομα up), αλλα wifi ειναι ΟΚ μπορεις να μπεις  ::

----------


## Vigor

Θέλοντας να ακολουθήσω τον παραπάω οδηγό, στην περίπτωση που στον MikroTik router το ethernet interface που μας συνδέει με το εσωτερικό δίκτυο πατάει πάνω σε 192.168.1.Χ διευθύνσεις, πώς αλλάζει το όλο πλάνο, με ΝΑΤ/Mangle, etc?

----------


## JollyRoger

Αν το κάνεις με rules, βάζεις 

10.0.0.0/8 --> main 
192.168.x.x --> main 
0.0.0.0 --> internet


αν θες να το κάνεις με mangle, προφανώς υπάρχει θέμα με το !10.0.0.0/8 επειδή περιλαμβάνει και τις 192άρες μέσα, και τις μαρκάρει ως "internet"....

μιά λύση θα μπορουσε να είναι, να "ξεμαρκάρεις" σε 2ο rule απο κάτω, απο αυτές που έχεις ήδη μαρκάρει, τις 192άρες...

άμα κάνεις κανα πείραμα, θα τη βρείς την πατέντα  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Επειδή στο παρελθόν έχω κάνει μια πατάτα με το θέμα είπα να ξανά ποστάρω για να μην κάνω καμία μεγαλύτερη.  :: 
Θέλοντας να δώσω internet σε ένα κόμβο 2 hop έφτιαξα ένα ip tunnel
Χωρίς τα rules όλα έπαιξαν αλλά όταν τα ενεργοποιούσα κοβόταν η επικοινωνία στο tunnel 
Μετά κατάλαβα πώς το θεωρούσε ως κίνηση internet ( !10.0.0.0/8 ) και το έστελνε στο adsl 

Οπότε αυτό που έκανα από την πλευρά μου είναι…
Ipip tunnel με sub 192.168.3.0/30
Add routing list (static route) στο adsl router για το 192.168.3.0/30 ή masquarade στο mikrotik τα !10.0.0.0/8 στο if ipip 
Πριν το τελευταίο route rule dst 0.0.0.0 lookup internet προστέθηκε ένα src 192.168.3.0/30 lookup tunnel
και στα routes dst 192.168.3.0/30 routing mark tunnel gw ipip

στην zebra δεν υπάρχει το 0.0.0.0/0, υπάρχει το 192.168.3.0/30 αφού είναι στα if του router αλλά δεν ανακοινώνετε στην bgp αφού δεν είναι στο main table.

----------

